# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سنن ابن ماجه

## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

ما أفضل طبعات السنن الأربعة؟
أرجو ذكر اماكن وجود الطبعات وأسعارها

----------


## التبيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لسنن ابن ماجه طبعات كثيرة ، أشهرها :
1- طبعة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي في مجلدين ، طبعت فى دار إحياء الكتب العربية بالقاهرة ، وصورتها كثير من الدور بعد ذلك ، وهى المشتهرة بين الناس، وهى متوفرة في كثير من المكتبات .
2- طبعة الدكتور محمد مصطفى الأعظمى فى أربعة مجلدات ، وهى طبعة جيدة ، طبعها على نسخة خطية وحيدة ، وبسبب ذلك نقصت طبعته أكثر من خمسين حديثًا عن طبعة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقى ، وقد انتقد ذلك عليه ، وهى نادرة الوجود .
3- طبعة الدكتور بشار عواد فى خمسة مجلدات ، وهى طبعة جيدة ، لكنها اعتمدت على الطبعتين المتقدمتين مع نصف نسخة خطية فقط ، ثم انتقد محققها الطبعتين السابقتين انتقادًا حادًّا جدًّا ، فلو رفق لكان أفضل، وهى أغلا النسخ ثمنًا .
والله أعلم ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
أين تباع طبعة محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي
وهلا تفضلت وأجبت عن باقي السؤال

----------


## التبيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ أبوإسماعيل الهروي وفقه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
*أولًا :* أصحح قولى أن نسخة بشار عواد فى خمسة مجلدات فهي فس ستة ، خمسة للكتاب والسادس للفهارس .
*ثانيًا :* قولكم : "أين تباع طبعة محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي"  قد أجبتكم عليه بأنها متوفرة في مكتبات كثيرة ، فقد صورتها دار الريان للتراث بالقاهرة ، وطبعت عشرات الآلاف من النسخ ، ولا تزال تباع في كثير من المكتبات ، وصورتها دار الفكر ببيروت ، وغيرهما .
*ثالثًا :* قولكم "وهلا تفضلت وأجبت عن باقي السؤال" قلت : أما أسعار الكتب فتختلف من بلد لبلد اختلافًا كبيرًا ، وأما سؤالك عن  أماكن وجود الطبعات فقد أجبت عليه ، وبقي أن طبعة بشار عواد طبعت في دار الجيل ببيروت .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

ومن الطبعات التي لا بأس بها للكتاب:
طبعة دار المعارف بتحقيق الشيخ علي حسن عبد الحميد، وهي وطبعة بشار أفضل المتوافر من الطبعات، وإلا فالطبعة الهندية القديمة جيدة.
وحقق الكتاب الشيخ سعد الشثري على عدة نسخ، يسّر الله خروج عمله فيه وفي المصنف.

----------


## رمضان عوف

لقد أثنى المشرف على طبعة الشيخ على حسن عبد الحميد وهذا يدل على اطلاعه على هذه الطبعة ياترى ماهي النسخ الخطية التي اعتمد عليها في إخراج هذا السفر أرجو التوضيح

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

أهلا بالشيخ رمضان.
تفضل التوضيح الذي رجوتَه:
طبعة الشيخ علي الحلبي اعتمد فيها على نسخة في القرن الثامن مقابلة على نسخة الحافظ المنذري، ونسخة أخرى في كوبريلي من القرن الثامن أيضا.
وأما طبعة بشار فاعتمد على مخطوطة جار الله المنسوخة أول القرن السابع، ونسخة الأوقاف ببغداد، وهي متأخرة جدا في القرن الثاني عشر.
ومن ميزات طبعة الحلبي تصحيحها على إحدى الطبعات الهندية القديمة، والمسند الجامع، وكذلك اعتمد بشار على المسند الجامع أيضا وتحفة الأشراف، هذا من جهة ما ذكراه في المقدمة.
وأما من جهة الواقع العملي فلدى قراءة الكتاب كاملا على بعض المشايخ كانت عدة طبعات موجودة للمقابلة، وظهر أن أجود طبعتين (متوافرتين) وأقلهما خطأ هي الطبعة المذكورة مع طبعة بشار، مع ما في الطبعتين من إفادة في حكم الحديث، وطبعة الأعظمي رغم اعتماده على مخطوط جيد لكن الأخطاء أكثر في نسخته، ونقدها بشار نقدا قاسيا في مقدمته.
وأرجو أن يكون بذلك جواب فيه مقنع عن طبعة الشيخ علي الحلبي.
كما نرجو أن تكون في طبعة الشيخ الشثري إراحة لطلبة العلم من جهة استفراغ الوسع في الحصول على مخطوطات جيدة للكتاب، وتدقيق النص، لأن جميع الطبعات المتوافرة الآن لا تشفي العليل من جهة التعامل مع المخطوطات.
وللتنبيه: فقد رأيت تنبيها للشيخ محمد أشرف سندهو اللاهوري رحمه الله في كتابه البشرى بسعادة الدارين (ص152-153) على أن في الطبعة الفاروقية الدهلوية للكتاب لفخر الحسن الديوبندي الحنفي تحرفا في سند حديث جابر عن أبي الزبير عن جابر مرفوعا: (من كان له إمام فقراءة الإمام له قراءة)، فزاد الواو بين (جابر) و(عن)، فصار أبو الزبير كأنه متابع للجعفي الواهي.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

وكتعليق على نقد الدكتور بشار لطبعة الدكتور الأعظمي أقول:
لقد اتهمه الدكتور بشار (ص15) اتهاماً غير صحيح عندما قال إن الأعظمي تلقى دعما كبيرا وأموالاً طائلة صرفت عليه بحجة استخدام الحاسب.
فقد أخبرني فضيلة الشيخ الأعظمي في منزله بالرياض أنه لم يرض أن يستلم ريالا واحدا من أحد في عمله هذا وسائر أعماله، وقال: تعمدت ذلك لئلا تضغط عليّ أي جهة وتبتزني.
وقال لأخينا الشيخ الدكتور خالد الدريس بعد انتشار البرامج الحاسوبية التجارية: إنني أعتبر أعمالي الحديثية على الحاسوب بمثابة ولد لي مات ودفنته.
أقول هذا إنصافاً له حفظه الله وبارك في جهوده.

----------


## التبيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما الطبعة التي تروي الغليل حقًّا فهي الطبعة التي أشرف عليها فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور / أحمد معبد عبد الكريم إشرافًا تفصيليا، وشارك في تحكيمها علماء كثيرون من مصر والسعودية والإمارات العربية وسوريا والجزائر ، وقد حققت على عشر نسخ خطية نفيسة لم تتوافرمجتمعة لأحد قبل محققيها، انتقيت هذه النسخ بعناية بالغة، وهي طبعة كثيرة الفوائد جدا ، وقد رأيت العمل في أطواره النهائية ، فلعلها تصدر في العام المقبل إن شاء الله تعالى ، والله تعالى أعلم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

بشرك الله بالخير.
ولعلهم يجدون آلية جديدة للتوزيع تختلف عن طريقتهم القديمة، لأن الحصول على طبعاتهم السابقة ما كان سهلا.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

لعل أجود النسخ المطبوعة حتى الآن هي طبع الشيخ :شعيب الأرنؤوط ومن معه
النسخ المعتمدة :3نسخ خطية غاية في الجودة.
دار النشر :الرسالة العالمية
عدد الأجزاء :5
سنة الإصدار: 1430
*يلاحظ على هذه الطبعة عدم الاعتناء بفوارق النسخإلا قليلا فهل هذا لجودة النسخ ؟ هذا ماأستبعده 
*الكتاب متوفر الآن في الرياض ( مكتبة بلنسية وكذا دار المحدث)

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

ما الطبعة المقصودة في الرد التاسع وعن أي دار ستصدر؟

----------


## جمال سعدي

طبعة الشيخ الحلبي وهي مطبوعة مع زوائده للبوصيري وفيها انتقد طبعة فؤاد عبد الباقي 
وأيضا شعيب الارناؤوط حقق الكتاب و بشار عواد حققه ايضا

----------


## البركه

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

طبعة شعيب الاخيرة جيدة 
وسعرها جيد 160 في 5 مجلدات
عند التدمرية

----------

